# Apprentice needing some advice from some older wiser electricians



## Stringz (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey everyone. At the beginning of last June I got in to the NJATC training program for inside wireman. I love my work and am pretty good at it for a first year grunt. I have stayed on the same truck with the same contractor the whole time. I am in good standing with my employer and most of my coworkers seem to like me or at the very least tolerate me. I also have pretty good grades in school (88% average). I am not afraid to run a jackhammer or a sharp shooter. I love bending pipe (it's my favorite thing to do) and pulling wire and building strut and figuring out problems. I also am a big supporter of the union and super happy about how work has picked up in our area. I say all that to say that things are going great for me. This is definitely a field of work I enjoy and see myself doing it for a long time. It's great cuz I was never a good student but I've finally found a way to make a living that keeps me pretty happy. 

So here's the deal. I have lived in Mississippi my whole life. My daddy is from Mississippi, my daddy's daddy is from Mississippi, my daddy's daddy's daddy is from Mississippi. Etc. Etc. Etc. Well over the New Year's I went to go visit the girl I am in love with who lives in Denver and I absolutely love it out there. I counted 17 cranes during the time I was there so it's obvious that there is some work too. The bottom line is that I want to move out there. I have some friends that live there and also my girl lives out there. I really want to get my apprenticeship transferred to there before the next semester starts and after this semester finishes. That being said, I am pretty nervous to approach the apprenticeship director and be like "hey thanks so much for letting me in but I want to go." I don't want to lose my apprenticeship opportunity, but I also damn sure don't want to live here in MS for 5 more years. I'd hate to leave the union and have to reapply out there. One buddy mentioned they might make me repeat a year or start over, and I would definitely rather add on a year to my apprenticeship than be stuck here. 

Do any of y'all have any experience with this, or has anyone seen anyone else do it? I did some searching on here and found some limited information. Basically I ask my hall, they ask the local out there, the local out there decides if they want me, my hall approves it? Do any of y'all think I have a shot at this? I damn sure don't wanna have to move out there and work for a ratty contractor and wait to get back in to the program. I waited over a year to get in down here. Making 9 bucks an hour without benefits is not really what I want to do. That being said, if push comes to shove that's what I will do, because I am young and dont want to waste my life down here. Plus I think I have a real shot at having a future with this girl. Bottom line, I am going but I don't want to leave the union behind. I'd hate that. 

Any and all advice would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Sliver (Mar 5, 2009)

Talk to a BA at the hall or director JATC of the local you want to transfer to and ask them about transferring. First you will need to know if they will be able to take you directly into their program. As an apprentice you shouldn't have too many issues transferring. In my third year class I have 2 guys that transferred neighboring locals.


----------



## Stringz (Sep 27, 2012)

Sliver said:


> Talk to a BA at the hall or director JATC of the local you want to transfer to and ask them about transferring. First you will need to know if they will be able to take you directly into their program. As an apprentice you shouldn't have too many issues transferring. In my third year class I have 2 guys that transferred neighboring locals.


awesome. I suppose if worse comes to worse I could try to transfer in as a C.W./C.E. but I'd hate to do that to be honest. 

anyone else have any advice?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Ya, don't relocate for a girl.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Wise man once told me, you'll never which way the wind blows until you get out there and feel it.


----------



## Stringz (Sep 27, 2012)

jza said:


> Ya, don't relocate for a girl.


That's good advice and I appreciate it. That being said I have a bunch of friends out there as it is, and have been wanting to move for a while now. Girl or no girl I am going to denver...Union or not. I am tired of being where I am and I love it out there. I guess that wasn't quite the advice I was looking for but I appreciate it. Even if the whole relationship was to fall apart, I would at least still be in a place infinitely more cool and interesting than where I am now. I don't have much family here and most of my friends have left. Good lookin out though


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

I transferred no problem. It all depends if they have openings and work. or if they are willing. You won't get in trouble for checking it out, life happens. start with emailing the director for Denver's jatc. Last year a guy from my class tried to transfer there but there wasn't work and they wouldn't take him. Things might of changed by now. My transfer went great though, My first local didn't want to let me go but understood and the committee put in a great word for me.


----------

